# I want to dive the Mass.



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

If anyone is going down, I need a ride. Gonna start knocking out a few wrecks while waiting on my boat to get here and want to be a little experienced to take some friends. My dives are in south Florida and I'm not familiar with this area.

I've got 100+ dives logged and have 5 friends newly certified. Once the boat arrives, I'd like to have some experience on the wrecks I take them to.

If you have room, just yell!

John
479-2486


----------

